# Mini Durban Vape Meet



## Rob Fisher

My man Paulie (@paulph201 ) is in Durbs and we have a mini vape meet at Oscars and some breakfast at the same time! @BigB was with us. Great to catch up and chew the fat with Paulie! Here are a couple of pics!

Paulie I smaak your Authentic Vapor Flask big time! But you REO with overhang Odin made me take a double dose of pills today!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## ET

so much of FOMO


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> so much of FOMO



Sorry ET... was a last minute thing... that's why the meet was only 3 of us.


----------



## Stephen Rowley

Did you have a trolley to help you carry all those mods to your table?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ah, great...looks like you guys had fun. That flask is stunning, the collection of Reos not too shabby either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

no worries. i think i need to attach my plumeveil to the reo just so i can see what kinda overhang we talking about here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Good times, and the coffee looks decent. I love these mini meets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Looks like a party guys 

wish I was there! 

I would bring my three reodins just to drive @Rob Fisher crazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Looks like a party guys
> 
> wish I was there!
> 
> I would bring my three reodins just to drove @Rob Fisher crazy



There's nothing like a rOdint for the best flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

From the pics it seems like a "maxi" vape meet to me  (Pot calling the kettles black BTW )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> From the pics it seems like a "maxi" vape meet to me  (Pot calling the kettles black BTW )



Good one @vaalboy! And you would have gotten an invite if we could have phoned you but I hear your phone is at the bottom of Inanda Dam!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Lovely mini meet. Vape gear looking stunning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> My man Paulie (@paulph201 ) is in Durbs and we have a mini vape meet at Oscars and some breakfast at the same time! @BigB was with us. Great to catch up and chew the fat with Paulie! Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> Paulie I smaak your Authentic Vapor Flask big time! But you REO with overhang Odin made me take a double dose of pills today!
> 
> View attachment 18083
> View attachment 18084
> View attachment 18085


Tnks rob for the meet! Was lots of fun to meet u all and you have a lovely house and family!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigB

Paul, you are a legend when it comes to service and product alike. Nice guys come first..... Thanks so much for taking some holiday time to come say hi and hello to us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

BigB said:


> Paul, you are a legend when it comes to service and product alike. Nice guys come first..... Thanks so much for taking some holiday time to come say hi and hello to us!


Thanks man I had so much fun! And thanks for driving from toti to come see me it was great fun and loved all the stories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fabulous photos @Rob Fisher 
Captures the moment very well
Love all the high end devices on the table

@paulph201 , i like your new facial hair. Ha ha
You certainly get around and take the principle of meeting your customers to heart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Mini Vape Meet Baby! Just me and @paulph201 this time in Umhlanga! We had a fine time eating breakfast and talking vaping non-stop! A great way to spend a morning!




Paul with some of his new style bottle juices and his REO with Nuppin... the stinking overhanging Odin is back it it's box! 



Test some of Paulie's new juices! And as always Avril on hand!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super duper @Rob Fisher and @paulph201 !
The other people around you must have thought you guys were up to something no good 
With all those strange juice bottles and little metal boxes blowing huge plumes of sweet smelling vapour
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then after that I had a Mini Vape meet of another kind! I went to see the new Vape Shop that has opened in Gateway... what a nice bunch of people! Same guys who own the shop in Melrose Arch... they had a good selection of eLeaf products some of which I had never seen before. I of course gave them the REO show as well as the Vicious Ant Phenom demo.

Sarah holding onto Avril.



The shop isn't very big because the rentals are really high in Gateway but it's neat and functional. The bosses are not in the picture because they didn't have on their company shirts! And Sarah is much better looking than them!



I had no intention of buying anything when I went in but after checking out every product in the shop I found a ohm meter for mech mods I had to have... a decent ohm meter I have been trying to find... and then an iJust atty that I fancied.

I expected to be in and out in 5 minutes but they are just like all vapers and love chatting vaping and were very interested in chatting as was I... it turned into an hour and a half mini vape meet and there was lots of testing of juices and devices and story telling.

I can understand perfectly why there is a price difference in an online shop and a brick and mortar shop and spent a lot of time chatting about that as well. And the pricing isn't half as bad as I had expected and ended up testing their credit card machine. It works by the way... also if there is a power failure they are one shop that doesn't close because their systems are on Tablets...

Most of them are lurkers on the forum and are nervous to interface because they will get attacked for pricing issues and I hope they will join in because they are a great bunch of folks! If they don't make the next Jhb vape meet there will be fines!

The lasting impression of the shop is one of quality products at a reasonable price! Most of the product is authentic!

I wish them the very best of luck and will visit them every time I go to Gateway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Super @Rob Fisher
Glad you managed to see the new Vape Shop
I hear what you are saying about pricing differences with a brick and mortar shop -

One thing's for sure, nothing beats a physical presence where you can touch and feel the product before buying.

EDIT - Ditto - I agree - I hope the guys from VapeShop come on the forum and get a bit more involved instead of lurking all the time

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

And, how was CloudFlavour's new juices.....you bustard as Super X would say - getting a preview?.
Yes, we should be more understanding about the costs for a B & M. And the consumer is getting more choice.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> And, how was CloudFlavour's new juices.....you bustard as Super X would say - getting a preview?.
> Yes, we should be more understanding about the costs for a B & M. And the consumer is getting more choice.



The whole day was a bit of a whirlwind and they didn't send the Menthol Juices so I was pretty bleak about that but tasted a very nice Fruit Loops juice that tastes just like the milk left over after eating a bowl of the fruit loops cereal! My three I took away with me I haven't tested yet. 

I also tasted a few authentic Hangseng and Liqua juices and had forgotten that they are both pretty good juices... I guess I stopped buying them because of all the fakes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Awesome day you had Rob, but I most of all dig @paulph201's cap "Drip"!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Online buying is still the way its done in most cases. And I hate supporting over the water shops. I prefer to support the local vendors (I am proud to say I have a 100% track when it comes to this. Local is lekker and all that). But the feel you get from a walk in shop is something else. I nearly broke out in tears at JHB vape meet. it was such an awesome vibe, and every time I got to a local vendor I get that same feel... goosebumps (And not that kind that would suggest a cold shop)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Then after that I had a Mini Vape meet of another kind! I went to see the new Vape Shop that has opened in Gateway... what a nice bunch of people! Same guys who own the shop in Melrose Arch... they had a good selection of eLeaf products some of which I had never seen before. I of course gave them the REO show as well as the Vicious Ant Phenom demo.
> 
> Sarah holding onto Avril.
> View attachment 18458
> 
> 
> The shop isn't very big because the rentals are really high in Gateway but it's neat and functional. The bosses are not in the picture because they didn't have on their company shirts! And Sarah is much better looking than them!
> View attachment 18459
> 
> 
> I had no intention of buying anything when I went in but after checking out every product in the shop I found a ohm meter for mech mods I had to have... a decent ohm meter I have been trying to find... and then an iJust atty that I fancied.
> 
> I expected to be in and out in 5 minutes but they are just like all vapers and love chatting vaping and were very interested in chatting as was I... it turned into an hour and a half mini vape meet and there was lots of testing of juices and devices and story telling.
> 
> I can understand perfectly why there is a price difference in an online shop and a brick and mortar shop and spent a lot of time chatting about that as well. And the pricing isn't half as bad as I had expected and ended up testing their credit card machine. It works by the way... also if there is a power failure they are one shop that doesn't close because their systems are on Tablets...
> 
> Most of them are lurkers on the forum and are nervous to interface because they will get attacked for pricing issues and I hope they will join in because they are a great bunch of folks! If they don't make the next Jhb vape meet there will be fines!
> 
> The lasting impression of the shop is one of quality products at a reasonable price! Most of the product is authentic!
> 
> I wish them the very best of luck and will visit them every time I go to Gateway!


 Rob thanks for the awsome day and I have to agree with you 100 percent and think its time ppl should stop judging pricing without understanding underlining costs  ps Tasha's was a blast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> And, how was CloudFlavour's new juices.....you bustard as Super X would say - getting a preview?.
> Yes, we should be more understanding about the costs for a B & M. And the consumer is getting more choice.


This I'm just going to lol at for a long time lol classic @Andre


----------



## free3dom

I do hope that the folks from VapeShop (and all the other B&M shops) joins us here on the forum. 

We could definitely do with some better manners in regards to increased costs with added benefits like availability, personal interaction, device/juice testing, etc. I think a lot of us are quite keen on having these establishments around and increased prices should not be looked upon as a negative. B&M shops are a great way to spread vaping to many smokers who would never discover it otherwise.

Our local vendors, whether they be online or B&M deserve our support - they are every bit as much a part of our community as any other vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat

Lots of Liqua there, looks like they're the only shop in Durban that would have 18mg tobaccos...and Hangsen? What about Dekang tobaccos? ...Come on guys, tell us what ya got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

> I think a lot of us are quite keen on having these establishments around and increased prices should not be looked upon as a negative. B&M shops are a great way to spread vaping to many smokers who would never discover it otherwise.



Yes, sure...most people are not into internet forums.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Here some more pics I took of there shop! They very friendly guys I will visit them a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

They also stock samsung 25r's and vtc4's .I Found them when searching some for @Yusuf Cape Vaper on google

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Thank's @paulph201

That is a great looking shop. I can just see tons of curious smokers wandering in there and walking out with big fat smiles and empty wallets - a win for everybody

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There was another mini vape meet last Friday with the first Vape Cabal in KZN but it was very poorly attended... but at least I won the mini cloud compo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super photo @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> There was another mini vape meet last Friday with the first Vape Cabal in KZN but it was very poorly attended... but at least I won the mini cloud compo!
> 
> View attachment 19696



Congratulations Rob! If I may ask, who is the good looking brunette at the doorway?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Congratulations Rob! If I may ask, who is the good looking brunette at the doorway?



She was even hotter in real life! She had on hot pants... Yummy! She was a waitress! The food was excellent and the waitresses are rather cute too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

I have to admit, I saw VapeShop and I was going to check it out, as I got closer and saw the Liqua juices, then I kept walking.

That is a pity because I would have probably bought an ohm meter from them as well!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> She was even hotter in real life! She had on hot pants... Yummy! She was a waitress! The food was excellent and the waitresses are rather cute too!


And from that look she clearly wanted you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A short video of the cloud blowing compo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Mini Vape meet for Durban... but more like a Thenancara delivery exercise!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Nice going on the cloud comp @Rob Fisher


----------



## Jos

Jeez - judging by the smile on my face in the first picture one would think there is a hot waitress under the table

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## John

Would love to join you guys at the next meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Jos said:


> Jeez - judging by the smile on my face in the first picture one would think there is a hot waitress under the table


The thing is .. We will never know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

